# "Picture of the day - thread"



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

How would it be if we created a thread which is called "Picture of the Day" in the photo section?
tell me
:runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

would be difficult, who chooses this picture.
actually a good idea, but i wonder if we are able to keep it up..


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Or you do it as the Melbourne section of ssc does it.

in our 'Random Melbourne photo for the day' Eacher user is only allowed to post one picture, per day in the thread, can be anything about melbourne/victora(the state) or whatever, but only one per day and the photo MUST be theirs. Do that, it's quite good. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289814&page=5&pp=20


----------

